# traditional white bread



## bakingneeds123 (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a bread maker and the yeast i want to use is instant yeast but the recipe calls for bread machine yeast, is there a difference and if so how do i convert it so i can use that kind of yeast?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 28, 2005)

This chart is from my bread machine instruction guide. I'm not entirely sure if this will help you any or not.


1tsp. active dry yeast = 3/4tsp. quick-acting yeast
1 1/2tsp. active dry yeast = 1tsp. quick-acting yeast
2 1/4tsp. active dry yeast = 1 1/2tsp. quick-acting yeast
1Tbsp. active dry yeast = 2tsp. quick-acting yeast

Here is the recipe for white bread that is alos in the instruction guide.
                         1.0lb loaf     1.5lb loaf
water 80F/27C -   3/4C             1C.
oil -                    4tsp.            2Tbsp.
sugar -                4tsp.            2Tbsp.
salt -                  1tsp.            1 1/2tsp.
bread flour -         2 1/4C.         3C.
active dry yeast - 1 1/2tsp.       2 1/4tsp.
or 
quick-rise yeast -  1tsp.            1 1/2tsp.
or
bread machine yeast - 1tsp.       1 1/2tsp.

Place ingredients in order listed into bread pan. Place bread pan in bread machine & & set macine to basic baking program & choose crust color(I don't know if yours has this option or not). & press start.


----------



## Sara (Mar 29, 2005)

In my bread machine book (I have a Black and Decker bread machine), they say when you are using the instant or quick yeast instead of the bread machine yeast, to use 1/4 tsp more in your recipe.

I always use quick yeast instead of bread machine, and following that guideline of adding 1/4 tsp more, my bread has always turned out perfectly fine.

Sara


----------

